# Maker Heights in July



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello


This has dissapeared from the column on the left where you sign up for a rally. Is this still on or has it been cancelled



Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Think is may have been cancelled if you read the April Newsletter Motorhomer there is a bit in there from Nuke about it


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

y it has been cancelled, after much discussion with their staff it appears that their is a big upheaval going on there with the lease changing hands etc so they couldnt definately say that it would be ok to press ahead with the rally 

We are still on the lookout for a nice place to have a big summer get together, if you know of anywhere please let Ian aka bsb2000 know


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> y it has been cancelled, after much discussion with their staff it appears that their is a big upheaval going on there with the lease changing hands etc so they couldnt definately say that it would be ok to press ahead with the rally
> 
> We are still on the lookout for a nice place to have a big summer get together, if you know of anywhere please let Ian aka bsb2000 know


Hello dave

Thanks for the info. We have had major computer problems over the last week and emails etc got lost & been off line on & off so havent seen the newsletter. Please could you forward it to me

Thanks

Motorhomer


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

*Maker Heights Rally*

Hello Dave, Ian and all members,
I have just returned from about 9 weeks away and picked up the messages about the Maker Rally.
It is possible for a rally to go ahead on the w/e of 22nd July 2005 if required.
As those who have visited us before know it is a wonderful location in SE Cornwall with loads of space. Our facilities are basic, water and WC emptying. There are no hook-up possibilities but in emergency we can charge a battery or such. Parking will be on grass - you are very unlikely to get stuck but if you do we can sort it!
If you would like to know more about the site and the Trust which owns it please have a look at out website: www.makerheightscentre.ik.com 
BillD


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Moderator and All,
Would it be possible for news about Rallies (this one in particular as it has been messed about a bit) to be posted on the top section of the front page, please.
I am writing this so as to get it on the front page somehow.
I am sure there must be lots of people who would like to come to Cornwall and have cheap site!!!!
BillD


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

There you go Bill waved my magic wand for you :lol: Hope this is what you wanted, let me know if it isn't
Helen


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bill.

Glad the rally's still going ahead. It's a wonderful, unique place that you have there, and it cries out to be rallied in! We'll be pleased to get back there again.

Plus, we picked the most magnificent, unpolluted blackberries there last year (filled up our fridge!)

See you in July.

Barry & Sue


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bill

Same here, glad the Maker Rally is back on, we enjoyed our last visit and we will return there in July I hope.

A few pictures for anyone thinking of going:










See you there

Mike


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
I am pleased to see that a few people are 'signing up' for the Maker Rally.
If anyone has any questions or suggestions please either voice them here so everyone can see or contact me by PM.
I am not experienced in rallying so am not too sure what people like.
If nothing else it is a wonderful spot to start a holiday in Cornwall.
BillD


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

As far as green-field rallying goes, I believe that 'less is more'. The less 'organisation', the more pleasure.

A photocopied O/S map of local places of interest, walks (easy and difficult), pubs, and eating places may be all that's needed, Bill (imho). Plus, of course, your presence to help us empty some of these confounded wine bottles that keep cluttering up the m/home...

See you in July.

Barry


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Barry for that.
By the way while I have been away in Portugal I have been practising a bit - my main reason of course was to support the local economy!
BillD


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

How thoroughly noble and decent of you, Bill.... :wink: 

I've heard it called many things but "helping the local economy" is a new one!!!

Barry


----------

